
A Sysadmin's technical examination of SOPA and Protect IP - zeppelin_7
http://blog.reddit.com/2012/01/technical-examination-of-sopa-and.html
======
redthrowaway
This is another on of those submissions calling out for full domain names on
the right. This isn't a post on reddit, it's the official reddit blog at
blog.reddit.com, written by one of their sysadmins, alienth.

